# new game ranch in howell mi. very good pheasant hunting



## here2 (Apr 28, 2008)

BEAR CREEK HUNT CLUB....... sponser and has towers its in clayton michigan they are classy and sexy, well atleast had an awesome bachelor party( no they dont offer stripper, wait we didnt ask either)


----------



## littlebuck (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the page in the website that says to join them for the 2011 buck pole, but doesn't give you an address...sure


----------



## wingchasin (Mar 3, 2010)

Craig M said:


> How about sisters... that are single and good looking?


Sorry Craig I do have 1 sister but u don't want the trouble she will bring. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wingchasin (Mar 3, 2010)

littlebuck said:


> I like the page in the website that says to join them for the 2011 buck pole, but doesn't give you an address...sure


Shouldn't b hard for u to Google Howell parks and rec. I will put an address up though thanks for the insight.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

I would cut him some slack. New website, new business, etc. He's trying to get the word out now that the preserve season has been open for 2 months. 

Husband and I would love to come by to check it out. When are you available for a look?


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I couldn't access the website?


----------



## MIHuntress (Sep 6, 2010)

A friend of mine's Father-in-Law came out for a hunt yesterday. She was supposed to go too, but had to stay home with one of her children. She said her FIL had a great time.


----------



## BirdGal (Jan 31, 2005)

here2 said:


> BEAR CREEK HUNT CLUB....... sponser and has towers its in clayton michigan they are classy and sexy, well atleast had an awesome bachelor party( no they dont offer stripper, wait we didnt ask either)


 
Bear Creek Hunt Club has awesome tower hunts, don't know about strippers though. South of Howell and West of Adrian in Clayton, MI. Check out www.bearcreekhuntclub.com.


----------

